# Front bumper



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Im buying a new brute and I need a good durable front bumper, does anyone know where I cam get one?

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a bison and I've pushed trees and pushed people out of holes and hasn't hurt a thing on it. Sturdy and serves its purpose. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutegforce (Oct 27, 2012)

i just installed a moose front and rear bumper on my brute 750 and it looks awesome. nice and solid too, u should check them out


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pics?? I got a 2012 brute An wana get a bumper also


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a local guy out here custom fabricate a bumper for my 2012 650i


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Made mine at work it's more of a replacement for the plastic bumper , thinking of recessing led flood lights into it.Moose will fit right over it. Made my rear bumper too but it's a Lot beefier. Schedule80 steel black pipe.


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 


.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

